# 2014 Goose Hunting Pic's



## SDMAN

Just would like a place to put goose hunting PIC'S you guys have had this year.
I'll start out with some of my memories.


----------



## Dick Monson

That's nice to see somebody getting after 'em and having success. Good job. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Here are a few pics from the field thus far. Not a lot of success yet, but lots of good times in the field with family and friends.


----------



## SDMAN

Nice. :thumb:


----------



## snogeezmen

Fold em,

Sweet pics awesome getting the family out!

Like the set up on the edge of the plowed stuff nice contrast and have done well in that type of setup! :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral

Great Pics. Way to get the kids involved!!


----------



## kasey200

Pics from saturday. We weren't able to obtain permision to hunt the oat stubble that the geese had been feeding in, so we set up the neighboring bean field and were able to peel away a few birds. Tons of fun even though we got rained on off and on all day! Feels good to finally get out there.


----------



## blhunter3

I cant believe someone let you hunt in their bean field....


----------



## 6162rk

you would be suprised how open minded most farmers are. nice pics guys!


----------



## snogeezmen

blhunter3 said:


> I cant believe someone let you hunt in their bean field....


really????!?!

coming from the guy who claims they ruin 100's of acres a year.

if its that bad wouldnt you let a couple hunters in?

im curious as to your answer here BL ive been let in on a few different occasions by farmers who "are" concerned about crop damage apparently you arent that concered about it


----------



## mshutt

I would have to agree. I've never been told "no" to hunting in any kind of standing crop. Whether its been corn, soybeans, sugar beets, wheat...edible beans i guess took some convincing but once you tell them they arent just "sitting there" in the mornings and evenings, they are pretty easy to convince they gotta be taken care of.

Awesome pictures everyone, I have been out twice and have only shot 7 total. Lots of big flocks in the mornings I have noticed so far and the evenings are to damn hot to enjoy being out in the blind!


----------



## SDMAN

Good pic's :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3

snogeezmen said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe someone let you hunt in their bean field....
> 
> 
> 
> really????!?!
> 
> coming from the guy who claims they ruin 100's of acres a year.
> 
> if its that bad wouldnt you let a couple hunters in?
> 
> im curious as to your answer here BL ive been let in on a few different occasions by farmers who "are" concerned about crop damage apparently you arent that concered about it
Click to expand...

This year we only lost around 50 acres from geese. They didn't seem to be as thick.

Everyone is different. I would never let anyone hunt in a standing crop.


----------



## snogeezmen

BL,

I can see your concern, im not being a dick i truly can, letting someone you dont know in to an unharvested field.

however with most "ethical" hunters the benfits will outweigh any risks there is...key word is "most" and "ethical" hunters.


----------



## SDMAN

blhunter3 said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe someone let you hunt in their bean field....
> 
> 
> 
> really????!?!
> 
> coming from the guy who claims they ruin 100's of acres a year.
> 
> if its that bad wouldnt you let a couple hunters in?
> 
> im curious as to your answer here BL ive been let in on a few different occasions by farmers who "are" concerned about crop damage apparently you arent that concered about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year we only lost around 50 acres from geese. They didn't seem to be as thick.
> 
> Everyone is different. I would never let anyone hunt in a standing crop.
Click to expand...

 50 ACRES  That is a lot of money in crops, hunters would wreck nothing compared to that. plus the hunters probably would have a great time.


----------



## kasey200

blhunter3 said:


> I cant believe someone let you hunt in their bean field....


I was hunting with the owner of bean field's grandson, he is one of my good friends. However he would most likely let anybody hunt due to the damage he receives every year caused my geese. Also, we accessed our spot around the perimeter and tread as lightly as possible. that's why we used an ATV and not a pickup.


----------



## Jake1909

Early goose opener!


----------



## Birdhunt365

Last weekend we were stopped multiple times west of Oakes by farmers asking if we could kill as many geese as possible.

More than 3 of them mentioned the geese still grazing on beans, walking from water into the beans.

And with the rain on saturday in the area the geese were standing in multiple pockets of water inside the bean fields.

This being said......KEEP HAMMERING.....IN THE BEANS OR NOT! As long as you have permission.


----------



## duckslayer18

Had a pretty good solo hunt on Friday morning. 15 birds in 30 minutes. They came as fast as I could pick up 1 bird and load up!


----------



## kasey200

duckslayer18 said:


> Had a pretty good solo hunt on Friday morning. 15 birds in 30 minutes. They came as fast as I could pick up 1 bird and load up!


Nice work!


----------



## SDMAN

duckslayer18 said:


> Had a pretty good solo hunt on Friday morning. 15 birds in 30 minutes. They came as fast as I could pick up 1 bird and load up!


Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2

My take with the 20 ga. As usual for early season birds landed from every direction and at least 1/2 of the flocks landed behind me making a shot near impossible. So is life in the early season


----------



## SDMAN

My goose hunting rig.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Saturday w/ my lovely and the two youngest.







Monday, making em work on Labor Day! Quick solo morning limit


----------



## Whackem

2 man limit 
August 31st


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Nice job Whackem!


----------



## dakotashooter2

It was purely self defense this morning........



A couple doubles helped make up for a few misfires.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Nice, love those times when you have to defend yourself from honkers landing on you!!


----------



## drake8797

Hunted 4 mornings.. Had a couple good shoots for not much grain harvested


----------



## SDMAN

GOOD JOB to all you guys hunts, love it.  :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN

Have a good field lined up for this weekend, should be good, I'll post pic's of the hunt, I am very excited. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## SDMAN

Had a good hunt, got 22 in 1 hour.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Got into a awesome hunt. Love the way they work the decoys this time of year.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

SDMAN said:


> Had an ok hunt, got 22 in 1 hour.


Looks better than OK to me!


----------



## SDMAN

teamflightstoppersND said:


> SDMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an ok hunt, got 22 in 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks better than OK to me!
Click to expand...

 Thanks! I had a lot of fun with my dad and my budys. Good memories.


----------



## DPW

Hunting During Labor Day Weekend
August 31st- September 1st 2 guys, 48 birds and a band


----------



## snow

I approve of this thread! Great pics guyz~ Thanx.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

A few more......

Friday Morning - Barry & I before Work





Saturday Morning - Barry and I





Saturday Evening - Daddy Daughter Date & Daddy Son Date 








Tuesday Morning - Kennedy & I before Work & School


----------



## dakotashooter2

Switched to the 20 gauge this morning............. and decided to quit at 8 birds..........


----------



## SDMAN

Good job guys :thumb: Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

67 on this day...


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

That is a shoot there Crazy!


----------



## SDMAN

Nice! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Willhaas

Had a great week shooting birds. Was able to shoot 33 with a neck collar and 2 leg bands the other day. Was able to get out today and pile 41 birds up and added a little more jewelry.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Nice wedding bands and neck collar Willhaas!

Had another fun solo hunt this morning. Gorgeous morning the Nodak sky was on Fire!! Should of had my limit but they were finishing way too close for the Patternmaster so I made some great misses!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Ran out and hit a small feed to finish up my limit for the day. Then got home and did some marks with the 6 month old pup. He has picking up the honkers figured out after two sessions so he is ready for LIVE ACTION on the Youth Opener next weekend when I can give him my undivided attention!


----------



## SDMAN

Good JOB you guys :thumb: Love seeing pic's.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Finished the early season strong with my 12yr. old daughter! We had a blast again tonight, and both are excited for the youth opener next Saturday!!


----------



## duckp

Nice.Love the kid pics-particularly the girl ones.The future. :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN

Got 11


----------



## Scraper

I saw 5 snows this morning mixed with some honkers by Hillsboro. Signs of migration?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Scraper said:


> I saw 5 snows this morning mixed with some honkers by Hillsboro. Signs of migration?


Good deal! Hopeful my daughter will get a mixed bag in the morning. Gotta love this time of year!!


----------



## MnGooseHunter5

Had a few good shoots this year but this one was my favorite! Also shot a band on an earlier hunt, banded in 2013 in Nebraska and was shot in western mn. it was kinda neat.


----------



## SDMAN

Got a couple fields lined up on corn :strapped: , I will post pic's of the hunts.


----------



## SDMAN

Well we got 21 more yesterday. :sniper:


----------



## Robbie Brink

45 bird 3 man limit and 4 bands!


----------



## Robbie Brink

35 honkers on a traffic hunt


----------

